# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Robot >  Robot Scara DIY.

## GORLAK

Chế con robot theo yêu cầu khách, show ae xem.

----------

biết tuốt, CKD, geniusgenius, h-d, InfoMRO, Luyến, nhatson

----------


## imechavn

Con này dùng phần mềm gì tính toán, lập trình và điều khiển vậy bác?

----------


## GORLAK

> Con này dùng phần mềm gì tính toán, lập trình và điều khiển vậy bác?


E ko biết ạ, e làm phần cơ khí thôi, e còn 1 con Scara của Sony nữa, chắc sau này có xài hỏi lại khách hàng e coi nó chạy bằng gì, hêhe

----------


## InfoMRO

Hai cái motor trụ tròn quay 2 khớp đầu tiên là loại gì vậy anh? 2 cái khớp đấy có dùng hộp giảm tốc không ạ

----------


## GORLAK

2 con đó là DC servo, các khớp đều có hs, loại harmonic ko độ rơ.

----------


## dungtb

hóng video em nó chạy của bác

----------

GORLAK

----------


## geniusgenius

> 2 con đó là DC servo, các khớp đều có hs, loại harmonic ko độ rơ.


anh GOLAK cho em hỏi, 2 cái động cơ có hộp số đó khoảng nhiêu tiền anh nhỉ, em cũng làm 1 con scara nhỏ, đang tính scale nó lên 
Em cảm ơn anh.

----------


## GORLAK

Hs loại dùng khớp 1 là size 20 fi 90 tỉ lệ 1:50, khớp 2 là size 14 fi 75 tỉ lệ 1:80.

Giờ hs harmonic size nhỏ khó tìm, loại ra mặt bích nha, ra cốt thì nhiều, nhưng ko phù hợp làm robot. 

Hiện ở nhà đang có 2 cái harmonic size 25 fi ngoài cỡ 90 tỉ lệ 1:100 và 1:50, cần thì qua coi nhé.

----------


## geniusgenius

OK anh, khi nào done cái phần mềm chạy con nhỏ, em sẽ liên hệ với anh.
Anh cho em hỏi tại sao ra cốt thì ko phù hợp vs robot nhỉ, vì kết nối các bộ phận chuyển động khác nó ko bằng mặt bích hả anh (e chưa xài loại này bao giờ nên chưa hiểu ý anh lắm, mong anh chỉ giáo).
hộp số này nó ko độ rơ, hộp số hành tinh nó có độ rơ ,e nghe, or đọc đâu đó là nó cố tính làm zi, ko bit có đúng ko anh, và nếu đúng là tại sao nhỉ
Em mới coi nguyên lý hoạt động của nó, có cảm giác lực kéo của nó có vẻ không mạnh lắm (vì phần cơ khí của nó nó bị uốn qua uốn lại ^^), không biét có đúng ko

À mà anh ở SG chứ nhỉ, 
Nếu em mua 

Cam on anh

----------

